# Half of Americans use supplements



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Half of Americans use supplements (CNN) -As more than half of U.S. adults are popping vitamins and supplements, the question remains — has it made Americans healthier? That depends on whom you ask. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Wednesday that more of half of U.S. adults use dietary supplements -including multivitamins, minerals [...]

*Read More...*


----------

